# Sanval metal wheels



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

ok, i have a chance to buy some Sanval doulbe roller bearing wheels at a good price, have any of you had any experiance with these wheels on artisto 40 ft cars. are they to big? do i need to modify the trucks,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gifor are they a drop in replacement for the stock plastic wheels.


thanks


Nick...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,


I have two sets on my battery cars. They fit right on my Aristo boxcar and LGB gondola. In my opinion they do not roll


very good.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I have about eigtnteen cars with their wheels and the only problem i have is with aristo-craft trucks all the others lgb, usa, bachmann roll great not sure what the probem is the wheels turn ok on the axels but when you put the car on the track it just does not seem to roll as good as the others. I don,t think it,s the wheels it seems to be in the fit of the end of the axel into the hole on the truck. But like i said i, am not  sure where the problem is. But the wheels are ok/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*The SanVal BB wheels work very well in some applications.  However, there are two instances where I have had trouble.  When installed in Aristo streamliners, since the wheel diameter is slightly smaller than the Aristo wheels, sometimes the bottom of the truck frame or brake mechanism will catch on a switch or switch motor.  The other situation was mentioned above.... on some trucks, the shoulder on the outside of the wheels is too large and wide for the hole in the axle hole and it causes a drag.  *
*JimC.*


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

For the price they are fine. San Val wheels are slightly smaller in diameter than the stock Aristo or USA wheels,so  do affect coupler height a little. If using a body mount coupler ,change the wheels first then do the couplers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you guys think the sanval wheels are better or worse than the stock metal wheels from aristo,i will be using them only an a few aristo 40ft box cars,


thanks 


Nick


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. They are better except for the two problems mentioned above.


JimC.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I put San-Val bb wheels into my USA articulated doublestack train and they made a real big difference. I put them into other cars with no noticeable difference. As far as quality they were kind of a crap shoot..some were wobbly & some were true...about like any other product made off shore.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had the most success with the standard Bachmann 31 MM metal wheels for everyday running.  I have them on MOST of my rolling stock.  For *many years*, I've used LGB and AristoCraft Ball Bearing wheels on my battery cars without incident.  These are in battery cars that can weigh up to 10 pounds.

I was running the standard Bachmann metal wheels some of my battery cars and over time the plastic journals on the Bachmann trucks were worn to an oval rather than round.  However, that took many, many hours of running certainly not not the fault of the manufacturer.  That's when the switch to LGB and  AC BB wheels was made.


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

The wheels fit fine on most Aristo and USA equipment.  I installed about 4 sets on various cars.  However, I don't find much if any improvement with the San Val BB wheels.  San Vals wheels don't seem to rotate nearly as freely as LGB.  I find that typically, the axle still rotates in the journal (just like a standard wheel set).  They may help in curves when the inside and outside wheels are trying to turn at different rates.  Instead, I've started using ball bearings in the journals and find that works much better.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Instead, I've started using ball bearings in the journals and find that works much better


What bearings do you use/where do you get them?


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

Aristocraft makes nice bearings and I've also used this Ebay seller http://stores.ebay.com/WalawalaStore.  I believe I used the 3x6x2.5mm flanged and unflanged bearings.  I've been very pleased with this vendor and his products.


----------



## Rich Niemeyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have alternative recommendations for AMS wheel sets that would enable the cars to roll more freely? Gary Raymond offers a two axel set for $32 or so, but the cost seems prohibitive. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I definitely have a suggestion for AMS wheels. Send them to Phil Dippel at Phil's Narrow Gauge in No. California. I've had many sets done by him on my freight rolling stock and I just now e-mailed him about re-bearing my new AMS J&S passenger cars. He does outstanding work and they really roll! 1000% improvement! He will do freight car trucks for $25.00 per car-complete. Check his website here.

http://www.philsnarrowgauge.com/services1.htm


----------

